# Final Fantasy Type-0 Localization Petition



## Naruto (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah, I know. The odds of Square giving a shit are pretty much zero.

Still, it's piss easy to sign this:


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm here for the free posts. 

Never played FF that I gave a shit about, but I'll sign I guess.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 10, 2012)

Naruto... you really think this gonna happen 

Square isn't like EA now?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 10, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Naruto... you really think this gonna happen
> 
> Square isn't like EA now?



It doesn't hurt to try. This game is fucking awesome. It'd be even more awesome if I could friggin understand it.


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes, because petitions _always_ work.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 11, 2012)

I could of sworn i already signed project cystallis AND another petition related to type 0 localization as well, but i guess one more could not hurt  seriously SE, FFS


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> Yes, because petitions _always_ work.



This is new and original information.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 11, 2012)

if it's been a year already isn't anyone working on a fan translation.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2012)

Guess it can't hurt to sign, never was interested in Type-0 though.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2012)

Squenix don't give a darn about their Japanese fans let alone us gaijin weeaboos. 

They're going to fail soon enough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2012)

signed... only because i like you Naruto


----------



## Naruto (Dec 12, 2012)

Rac said:


> if it's been a year already isn't anyone working on a fan translation.



There was one, by the most reputable guy on the scene no less, but he abandoned it.

If he won't do it, nobody will. He's the guy who fully localized BBS final mix.



Khris said:


> signed... only because i like you Naruto



Aww, that's nice! Thank you


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)

It was already localized

Link removed

The problem for Square isn't that, it's how to release it. Want it in the west go buy more Vitas.


Anyways, it pays to know Japanese just for situations like this.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 12, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> It was already localized
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



If they want to make it a Vita exclusive, fine. I'd like to be able to play it on my PSP but if I have to buy a Vita somewhere down the line, I will.

I don't understand why they can't just release it on the PSN if they're afraid it will tank retail.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 12, 2012)

Nobody gives a shit about handhelds. Just HD-ify it, uprez the textures and put it on PSN. Hell, just put in FFXHD and make it a dual blu ray pack for retail. I'd buy it


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)

Naruto said:


> If they want to make it a Vita exclusive, fine. I'd like to be able to play it on my PSP but if I have to buy a Vita somewhere down the line, I will.
> 
> I don't understand why they can't just release it on the PSN if they're afraid it will tank retail.


Quite the opposite. They know it's gonna be a hit, because the game is, frankly, amazing. That's why they can't decide on the media. For all sakes and purposes it's a full-fledged Final Fantasy production wise, they want every bit of an income from it as such, and not just financially but critically as well. They would want the game to be as successful as in Japan, which is highly successful. Limiting it to just PSN (or Vita in it's current state) would hurt both their pockets and pride, because PSN isn't something that can substitute a full-scale retail campaign.

That said, if this is ever gonna be an HD version for PS3 done by Square themselves I'm gonna cum buckets. A man can dream...


----------

